# Jahrespass weg, Diablo 3weg und Charactere weg



## dd2ren (5. August 2012)

Ich habe vergessen WoW weiter zu bezahlen weil ich es nicht spiele ^^ und jetzt ist auch D3 weg. Im Accountmanagement steht jetzt D3 Starter-Edition.


So nun meine Frage ^^ 

Wenn ich mir irgendwann mal D3 kaufen sollte sind dann meine Charactere wieder da und mein Geld oder ist jetzt alles weg?



Danke für die Info


----------



## Progamer13332 (5. August 2012)

wenn der d3 account weg ist, dann ist alles andere auch weg, wenn du dir nen neues kaufst hast du ja ne andere serial number


----------



## dd2ren (5. August 2012)

na klasse ^^ dann kauf ich es erst gar nicht wieder 

damit kann ich auch gut leben ^^


----------



## Bragos (5. August 2012)

Heisst das D3 wäre an dem Account gebunden?

Edit: Äh nur nochmal zum Verständnis, Du hast einen JP gekauft der Dich runde 150 &#8364; p/a kostet, dafür D3 Kostenlos und jetzt kannst das nicht mehr spielen weil dein WoW Account nicht bezahlt wurde?
Und alles ist weg?

Was ist das für eine Nummer?


----------



## Thestixxxx (5. August 2012)

Ganz einfach ein Vertragsbruch vom TE und er kann das bezahlen auch nicht "vergessen" haben sondern sein Konto war nicht gedeckt oder so.


----------



## Mayestic (5. August 2012)

Bragos schrieb:


> Heisst das D3 wäre an dem Account gebunden?
> 
> Edit: Äh nur nochmal zum Verständnis, Du hast einen JP gekauft der Dich runde 150 € p/a kostet, dafür D3 Kostenlos und jetzt kannst das nicht mehr spielen weil dein WoW Account nicht bezahlt wurde?
> Und alles ist weg?
> ...




Ich glaube zwar es wurde schon beantwortet aber ich denke du verstehst das was falsch.
Den Jahrespass kaufte man nicht auf einmal.
Man zahlte nicht einmalig 150€ und das wars dann.
Man konnte sich aussuchen wie man den Jahrespass bezahlt. 
Wenn man nun gewählt hat das man den Jahrespass in Raten zu monatlich 12,99€ 12 Monate lang abbezahlt und dann iwann innerhalb dieser 12 Monate die Zahlungen einstellt damit ist natürlich dann auch D3 futsch. 

Wie beim Handy auch. Du machst nen 12 Monats-Vertrag, zahlst aber nur 6 Monate also wirds Handy gesperrt. Ganz einfach. 

Hätte man die 150€ auf einmal bezahlt gäbe es das Problem nicht. 
D3 gehört dir erst wenn für volle 12 Monate bezahlt wurde.


----------



## kthxbye (5. August 2012)

Ruf die Blizz Hotline an und klär das mit denen.

Die sind eigtl. immer sehr kulant.

Es ist bestimmt möglich, dass du dir D3 kaufst, hinzufügst, die dann dein gekauftes D3 löschen/sperren und dafür dann deinen alten D3-Account zu einem vollwertigen upgraden.

Oder du entschließt dich den Jahrespass doch weiterzubezahlen.. denn nach MoP Release würdest es ja vielleicht eh weiterspielen wollen.

Wichtig natürlich:
Am Telefon sitzen auch nur Menschen.
Wenn du anrufst "Ey, Ar*****, hab kein Bock zu zahlen, gib mir ma trotzdem D3", dann wirds wohl nix.

Wenn du den aber berichtest, dass es dir aufgrund einer hohen Tierarztrechnung für deinen schwer kranken Hund leider nicht möglich war, den Jahrespass die letzten 2 Monate zu bezahlen, dann hast du ziemlich gute Chancen.

mfg


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. August 2012)

Bragos schrieb:


> Heisst das D3 wäre an dem Account gebunden?
> 
> Edit: Äh nur nochmal zum Verständnis, Du hast einen JP gekauft der Dich runde 150 € p/a kostet, dafür D3 Kostenlos und jetzt kannst das nicht mehr spielen weil dein WoW Account nicht bezahlt wurde?
> Und alles ist weg?
> ...



Stell es dir doch mal so vor.
Ich kaufe den Jahrespass, zahle aber nicht (weil ich z.B: eh mit WOW aufhören will) bekomme D3 aber dennoch umsonst und kann es auch unbegrenzt zocken. Ersparnis 50 Euronen

Das wäre doch auch ne komische Nummer oder?


----------



## Bragos (5. August 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar es wurde schon beantwortet aber ich denke du verstehst das was falsch.
> Den Jahrespass kaufte man nicht auf einmal.
> Man zahlte nicht einmalig 150€ und das wars dann.
> Man konnte sich aussuchen wie man den Jahrespass bezahlt.
> ...



Ok, da habe ich es  falsch verstanden, sorry . 
Das mit den Raten ist mir bekannt. Sein Beitrag kam bei mir nur so rüber das er kein weiteres Wow Abo mehr gemacht und dann war auch D3 weg.

Ich bin Nur Hellhörig geworden weil es im Offiziellen Forum einen Thread gibt wo einer Probs wegen Kündigung des JP hatte.
 ( http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/4941027227 )

und daraufhin eine Sticky gab den hier.
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/5071347179   das wegen einem Collector Beitrag ( Der gelöscht wurde) kam.

Wie dem auch sei, wenn man seine Beiträge nicht zahlt ist es eben vorbei.


----------



## dd2ren (5. August 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Ganz einfach ein Vertragsbruch vom TE und er kann das bezahlen auch nicht "vergessen" haben sondern sein Konto war nicht gedeckt oder so.



Die haben keine Einzugsgenehmigung von mir und ich habe immer mit GTC bezahlt. Mein Konto ist gedeckt ^^

Habe es einfach vergessen weil ich auch kein WoW mehr spiele.



> Ruf die Blizz Hotline an und klär das mit denen.
> 
> Wichtig natürlich:
> Am Telefon sitzen auch nur Menschen.
> Wenn du anrufst "Ey, Ar*****, hab kein Bock zu zahlen, gib mir ma trotzdem D3", dann wirds wohl nix.



Ich bin doch kein Kiddie der so redet ^^ Ich bin immer höflich am Telefon 

Bin jetzt allerdings am überlegen ob ich überhaupt WoW mal wieder spielen will denn D3 habe ich 6x durchgespielt und das langt eigentlich auch ^^^ Nur schade um die Items und das Gold. ( 4 Mio)
Wenn ich jetzt bezahle und der Jahrespass weg ist habe ich auch umsonst bezahlt ^^ Ich glaube ich lasse es da ich beide nicht vorhabe zu spielen, auch nicht MoP.


----------



## Hexer1975 (5. August 2012)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Die haben keine Einzugsgenehmigung von mir und ich habe immer mit GTC bezahlt. Mein Konto ist gedeckt ^^
> 
> Habe es einfach vergessen weil ich auch kein WoW mehr spiele.
> 
> ...



Dir ist aber schon bewußt, das Du damit einen Vertragsbruch begehst und Blizzard sogar das Recht hätte es der Schufa zu melden. Die Mobilfunk-Vertragsanbieter handhaben das auch so. Theoretisch könnte Blizzard Dich sogar zur Zahlung verpflichten und zusätzliche Gebühren verlangen, da Du ja nicht mal den Vertrag gekündigt hast, sondern einfach nicht zahlst.


----------



## MrBlaki (5. August 2012)

Wie kann man so leichsinnig mit Verträgen umgehen?...

Ungefähr so bescheuert wie ein kollege von mir der einen neuen Vertrag fürs Internet abschließt und dann checkt das er den alten Kündigen muss..


----------



## Mayestic (5. August 2012)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewußt, das Du damit einen Vertragsbruch begehst und Blizzard sogar das Recht hätte es der Schufa zu melden. Die Mobilfunk-Vertragsanbieter handhaben das auch so. Theoretisch könnte Blizzard Dich sogar zur Zahlung verpflichten und zusätzliche Gebühren verlangen, da Du ja nicht mal den Vertrag gekündigt hast, sondern einfach nicht zahlst.



Das mag alles stimmen aber für gewöhnlich lässt sich sowas natürlich normalerweise regeln, sprich die Raten in welcher Form auch immer, wieder zu zahlen. 
Da es ja auch noch ne GTC Aktion war entsteht Blizzard ja noch nichtmals die hohe Rückbuchgebühr wie sie bei Abbuchungen von nicht gedeckten Konten anfällt.

Aber ja. Eigentlich ohne es zu wissen, ohne BWL- oder juristische Hintergründe zu kennen würde ich sagen das sie dich quasi verpflichten können zu zahlen oder dir zumindest nachträglich noch D3 zu berechnen weil eigentlich gehört dir das Spiel ja nur unter der Vorraussetzung das du den Jahrespass abbezahlst. 

Ruf an und frag nach oder lass es drauf ankommen und wunder dich später nicht wenns doch mal knallen sollte


----------



## myadictivo (5. August 2012)

der jahrespass ging mit gametimecards ?! hab ich jetzt auch noch nicht gehört. hatte mal kurz überlegt ihn mir auch zu kaufen, dann aber eh gemerkt, dass mir die lust auf wow vergangen war.
imho konnte man damals zwar die zeitabstände der zahlungen wählen, aber nicht wirklich gtc auswählen. wäre ja auch irgendwie sinnlos. ELV, KK und co buchen die ja einfach ab, soferns gedeckt ist.

aber blizzard wird doch net so doof sein sich auf sowas einzulassen wie "jaja, ich verspreche es hoch und heilig alle 60 tage ne neue gtc zu kaufen"..wo das hinführt sieht man ja am TE


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2012)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Es ist bestimmt möglich, dass du dir D3 kaufst, hinzufügst, die dann dein gekauftes D3 löschen/sperren und dafür dann deinen alten D3-Account zu einem vollwertigen upgraden.



Nö ganz bestimmt nicht. Er wird wieder ein D3 zu seinem Bnet Account hinzufügen können mit Sicherheit, aber das er dann quasi seinen "alten" Account wieder bekommt und dann normal weiter spielen kann ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## dd2ren (5. August 2012)

Blizzard hat mir ja nicht mal eine eMail geschickt, eine Mahnung oder sowas oder eine Zahlungserinnerung.

Ich hätte ja nachgezahlt aber ohne eine Ankündigung mir sofort das Spiel zu löschen und mein Jahrespass weg zu machen sehe ich es auch nicht ein. Einziger Weg ist also der Support für 2 was was ich eigentlich nicht mehr will, aber wenn es nicht anders geht zahlen würde ^^


----------



## Krueger (5. August 2012)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Die haben keine Einzugsgenehmigung von mir und ich habe immer mit GTC bezahlt. Mein Konto ist gedeckt ^^
> 
> Habe es einfach vergessen weil ich auch kein WoW mehr spiele.



Sorry, aber irgendwas stimmt bei deiner Geschichte nicht. Man MUSS ein Abonement haben um den Jahrespass abschließen zu können. D.h. es muß von dir eine Kreditkarte oder ein Konto angegeben worden sein von der Blizzard das Abo abbuchen kann, falls nicht anderweitig (z.B. GTC) von dir Spielzeit gekauft wird. Dieses Abo lässt sich von dir während der Laufzeit des Jaherspasses auch nicht kündigen. Die einzige Möglichkeit das Abo und damit den JP platzen zu lassen, wäre ein nicht gedecktes Konto oder eine Rückbuchung von dir bzw. deiner Bank.

//Edit: der letzte Satz von mir stimmt nicht ganz. Es reicht auch wenn z.B. die GTC platzt oder wenn ein Freimonat, den du durch "Werbt einen Freund" bekommen hast von Blizzard zurückgenommen wird, weil bei der Zahlung deines Freundes irgendwas schief gegangen ist.


----------



## dd2ren (5. August 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Sorry, aber irgendwas stimmt bei deiner Geschichte nicht. Man MUSS ein Abonement haben um den Jahrespass abschließen zu können. D.h. es muß von dir eine Kreditkarte oder ein Konto angegeben worden sein von der Blizzard das Abo abbuchen kann, falls nicht anderweitig (z.B. GTC) von dir Spielzeit gekauft wird. Dieses Abo lässt sich von dir während der Laufzeit des Jaherspasses auch nicht kündigen. Die einzige Möglichkeit das Abo und damit den JP platzen zu lassen, wäre ein nicht gedecktes Konto oder eine Rückbuchung von dir bzw. deiner Bank.
> 
> //Edit: der letzte Satz von mir stimmt nicht ganz. Es reicht auch wenn z.B. die GTC platzt oder wenn ein Freimonat, den du durch "Werbt einen Freund" bekommen hast von Blizzard zurückgenommen wird, weil bei der Zahlung deines Freundes irgendwas schief gegangen ist.




Wie oft denn noch

Ich habe keine Kontodaten angegeben weil ich von Anfang an 60 Tage GTC verwendet habe. 

Informiere dich doch erstmal vorher was geht und was nicht geht, denn mit Falschinformationen rumwerfen ist auch nicht sinnvoll.

Man muss auch nicht kündigen denn wenn die Spielzeit abläuft ist das auch zu ende.

Genauso wie es da steht ist es auch. Warum sollte ich hier Geschichten erzählen wenn ich eine Info brauch!

Und was bitte soll an meinem letzten Satz nicht glaubwürdig sein?


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Habe es einfach vergessen weil ich auch kein WoW mehr spiele.[/font]



Ich habe vergessen eine GTC zu kaufen weil ich es nicht spiele und in einem anderen Game beschäftigt war. Wieso kann man das da nicht mal vergessen? Man o man

Hast du noch nie unwichtige Sachen nach 2 Monaten vergessen?


----------



## Krueger (5. August 2012)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch
> 
> Ich habe keine Kontodaten angegeben weil ich von Anfang an 60 Tage GTC verwendet habe.



Wenn du wirklich behauptest einen Jahrespass ohne Abo abgeschlossen zu haben, dann lügst du. 




> Informiere dich doch erstmal vorher was geht und was nicht geht, denn mit Falschinformationen rumwerfen ist auch nicht sinnvoll.



http://eu.battle.net.../jahrespass-faq



> Was genau ist der Jahrespass für World of Warcraft®?
> [...]Diese Boni erhaltet ihr, wenn ihr euch im Rahmen dieser Aktion dazu verpflichtet, euer Abonnement für World of Warcraft über einen Zeitraum von mindestens 12 Monaten unterbrechungsfrei aufrechtzuerhalten.



http://eu.battle.net...de/blog/3170106


> Für eine begrenzte Zeit erhalten Spieler, die sich im Rahmen des World of Warcraft-Jahrespasses zu einem 12-monatigen Abonnement für World of Warcraft entschließen, die folgenden epischen Belohnungen:



Und hier noch ein Artikel der sehr anschaulich mit Screenshots beschreibt wie man den Jahrespass abschließt inklusive einrichten eines Abos: http://eu.battle.net...es-jahrespasses 
Allerdings ist der Artikel nicht ganz korrekt, da man nicht unbedingt eine Kreditkarte benötigt, sondern das Abo auch per ELV abschließen kann.

Und noch ein Bluepost: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/2868798586



> F: Wo ist die Option, die 12 Monate direkt zu bezahlen?
> A: Es gibt keine Option diese 12 Monate direkt zu bezahlen. Ihr erstellt ein Abonnement mit einer wiederkehrenden Zahlung für den gewünschten Account. Der Betrag wird euch dann in dem gewählten Rhythmus (alle 1, 3 oder 6 Monate) für die Dauer der 12 Monate berechnet und das Geld von eurer Kreditkarte oder eurem Bankkonto abgezogen.
> 
> F: Aber ihr habt doch gesagt, dass ich Gamecards benutzen kann um die 12 Monate zu bezahlen?
> A: Das könnt ihr tun, jedoch muss ein Abonnement mit einer wiederkehrenden Zahlung hinterlegt sein, damit garantiert wird, dass während der 12 Monate dauerhaft Spielzeit auf dem Account ist. So lange eine Gamecard aktiv ist, wird kein Geld von eurer Kreditkarte oder eurem Bankkonto abgezogen. Sofern ihr also genügend Gamecards hinzufügt habt, wird eure Kreditkarte oder euer Bankkonto nicht belastet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. August 2012)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewußt, das Du damit einen Vertragsbruch begehst und Blizzard sogar das Recht hätte es der Schufa zu melden.



Aber erst nach 2 maliger schriftlicher Mahnung (inkl. Androhung der Meldung). 

Blizzard könnte hinsichtlich offener Forderungen natürlich wesentlich rigeroser vorgehen. 
Sprich durchackern des kompletten Mahn- und Vollsteckungsverfahrens.

Ich vermute mal, da sie wissen, dass viele Minderjähreige unter ihren "Kunden"sind, schenken sie sich das aus diversen Gründen und gehen einfach den:
"Keine Kohle kein Spiel" - Weg.
Da sie sich das finanziell leisten könne, eine nachvollziebare Entscheidung.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (5. August 2012)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewußt, das Du damit einen Vertragsbruch begehst und Blizzard sogar das Recht hätte es der Schufa zu melden. Die Mobilfunk-Vertragsanbieter handhaben das auch so. Theoretisch könnte Blizzard Dich sogar zur Zahlung verpflichten und zusätzliche Gebühren verlangen, da Du ja nicht mal den Vertrag gekündigt hast, sondern einfach nicht zahlst.



Äh Blizzard hat sein Account stillgelegt und somit gekündigt da kommt nix. Anders wäre es wenn er eine Mahnung bekommen hätte, das übliche Verfahren halt.


----------



## dd2ren (5. August 2012)

Krüger ich lasse mich von dir nicht als Lügner betiteln! gehts noch? Bisl dumm in der Birne, kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein.

Halte dich doch einfach aus meinem Thread fern damit du nicht noch mehr solche Sülze hier erzählst.
Jeder der WoW spielt hat ein Abo! Also muss ich auch eins haben auch wenn ich mit GTC bezahle und deshalb keine Kontodaten angeben musste!


weiter zum Thread:

Was mich wundert ist allerdings das Blizzard keine Mahnungen an die eMail etc. versendet denn ich habe absolut nichts von den bekommen.

ACCOUNTNAME****************ACCOUNT-STATUS*FROZEN* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

SPIELZEITAbgelaufen: 1.07.2012 19:44_Mehr Spielzeit erwerben oder Abonnement einrichten._PRODUKTARTCataclysm_Standardversion_REGIONEuropa (EU)WORLD OF WARCRAFT CONNECT*NICHT ABONNIERT*
*
*
02/05/12k.A.60 Day GameCard


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Abgelaufen
03/03/12k.A.60 Day GameCard


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Abgelaufen
03/01/12k.A.60 Day GameCard


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Abgelaufen


Jahrespass ging am 3.12. los
Den Eintrag mit dem Jahrespass haben die entfernt weil er nicht mehr aktiv ist.


----------



## Enra_01 (5. August 2012)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Krüger ich lasse mich von dir nicht als Lügner betiteln! gehts noch? Bisl dumm in der Birne, kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein.
> 
> Halte dich doch einfach aus meinem Thread fern damit du nicht noch mehr solche Sülze hier erzählst.
> 
> ...



Er hat dir doch nur den FAQ gepostet. Möglicherweise bist du der einzige Spieler bei dem diese Regeln nicht greifen. Anderenfalls lügst du. Da gibts nichts dran zu rütteln.


----------



## dd2ren (5. August 2012)

Warum sollte ich lügen? Gibt keinen Grund dazu!

Denkst du ich habe lange Weile und mach aus Spaß einen Thread auf um paar Leute mit falschen Geschichten zu nerven?  man o man

Da habe ich besseres vor


Meine Frage wurde auch schon ganz am Anfang beantwortet also kann der Thread geschlossen werden. Ich werde die restlichen 6 Monate nicht erst bezahlen da es fraglich ist ob meine Chars von D3 noch da sind.
Außerdem hat Blizzard auch keine Mail geschickt.


----------



## Enra_01 (5. August 2012)

Nochmal extra für dich :

F: Aber ihr habt doch gesagt, dass ich Gamecards benutzen kann um die 12 Monate zu bezahlen?
A: Das könnt ihr tun, jedoch muss ein Abonnement mit einer wiederkehrenden Zahlung hinterlegt sein, damit garantiert wird, dass während der 12 Monate dauerhaft Spielzeit auf dem Account ist. So lange eine Gamecard aktiv ist, wird kein Geld von eurer Kreditkarte oder eurem Bankkonto abgezogen. Sofern ihr also genügend Gamecards hinzufügt habt, wird eure Kreditkarte oder euer Bankkonto nicht belastet.

Du !HAST! ein Bankkonto/Kreditkarte angegeben haben. Sonst hättest du den Jahrespass gar nicht erst abschließen können.


----------



## Krueger (5. August 2012)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Krüger ich lasse mich von dir nicht als Lügner betiteln! gehts noch? Bisl dumm in der Birne, kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein.



Du hast behauptet dein Jahrespass wäre nur ausgelaufen, weil du vergessen hast GTC nachzuschieben. Ich habe dich darauf hingewiesen, daß dies nicht sein kann, weil man für den Jahrespass AUF JEDEN FALL ein Abo eingerichtet haben muß, welches einspringt, wenn man "vergißt" Spielzeit auf anderem Weg zu kaufen. 
Du antwortetest mir und bliebst bei deiner Darstellung. Daraufhin hab ich dich als Lügner bezeichnet und dies mit einer vielzahl an offiziellen Quellen belegt. 


> Jeder der WoW spielt hat ein Abo! Also muss ich auch eins haben auch wenn ich mit GTC bezahle und deshalb keine Kontodaten angeben musste!



Falsch. Ein Abonnement ist kein Synonym für "Spielzeit" sondern eine Zahlungsart. Dabei wird eine wiederkehrende Leistung bestellt und meistens (bei Blizzard gezwungener Maßen) mit ELV bezahlt, d.h. der Verkäufer holt sich das Geld. Beispiel: Ein Zeitungs-Abo. Auch die meisten Internetverträge sind im Grunde Abos. 
Mit einer GTC kaufst du dir zwar auch Spielzeit, allerdings ist dies eine einmalige Handlung, also kein Abo.


----------



## dd2ren (5. August 2012)

Enra_01 schrieb:


> Nochmal extra für dich :
> 
> F: Aber ihr habt doch gesagt, dass ich Gamecards benutzen kann um die 12 Monate zu bezahlen?
> A: Das könnt ihr tun, jedoch muss ein Abonnement mit einer wiederkehrenden Zahlung hinterlegt sein, damit garantiert wird, dass während der 12 Monate dauerhaft Spielzeit auf dem Account ist. So lange eine Gamecard aktiv ist, wird kein Geld von eurer Kreditkarte oder eurem Bankkonto abgezogen. Sofern ihr also genügend Gamecards hinzufügt habt, wird eure Kreditkarte oder euer Bankkonto nicht belastet.
> ...



Vielleicht wars bei mir noch ein Fehler ^^ ka , ich habe keine Bankverbindung angeben müssen! Wenn ich es so sage dann ist es so!

Sonst hätten die doch abgebucht und ich hätte mein Diablo 3 noch! Jetzt ist dort aber die Starter edition

Mein Konto ist gedeckt! Und wenn es das nicht wäre würde Blizzard schon was schreiben das die die Rückbuchungsgebühren haben wollen!

Aber die haben keine Bankverbindung von mir und auch keine Kreditkarte!

Habe leider kein Screenshot von meinem Char mit dem Pferd gemacht 


Das ist mir auch zu doof hier, ich rufe jetzt bei Blizzard an und klär das ab dann habe ich den scheiß Jahrespass und D3 wieder und ihr seht das es auch ohne geht oder ging!!! Sind ja nur noch 6 Monate

Edit: 21 min Wartezeit am Telefon

Ich lasse mich doch hier nicht als Lügner darstellen! Aus dem Alter bin ich raus
Vielleicht war es so das eine GTC lief und ich dann in der Spielzeit den Jahrespass gemacht habe und somit ja keine neue Zahlungsweise angegeben werden musste.


----------



## Enra_01 (5. August 2012)

Und was haben die gesagt ?


----------



## dd2ren (5. August 2012)

30 Minuten Wartezeit

Der hat sich auch gewundert das ich einen Jahrespass ohne Bankdaten habe und konnte sich das auch nicht so richtig erklären.

Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt beides wieder. Jetzt haben die meine Bankdaten.
Er hat es einfach nur um den einen ausgesetzten Monat verlängert.

Soviel zu dem Lügner!



ACCOUNTNAME
*********

ACCOUNT-STATUS  *AKTIV*

SPIELZEITUrsprung: (Abonnement fur 1 Monat) (12,99 &#8364
Wird erneuert: 5.09.2012 20:51
JAHRESPASS Endet: 7.01.2013 01:00 
PRODUKTART Cataclysm _Standardversion_
REGIONEuropa (EU)


----------



## ego1899 (5. August 2012)

Naja soviel dazu das es halt einfach nicht sein kann im Normalfall und man so zu dem Entschluss kommen muss das du hier irgendeinen Käse erzählst, aus welcher Motivation heraus auch immer.
Das der Fehler bei Blizz gelegen hat mag jetzt vielleicht der Fall gewesen sein, ist in der Regel halt eher unwahrscheinlich.

Wenn du dafür zu alt bist dann ruf doch lieber gleich bei Blizz an, anstatt hier wie ein 12 jähriger aus der Haut zu fahren und dich aufzuregen wenn dir jemand nicht glaubt, bzw. dir vorwirft nicht die (ganze) Wahrheit zu sagen, danach sah es nunmal aus.
Und ein Forum ist zum diskutieren da, für jeden der das gerne möchte. Nur weil du hier ein Thema startest ist das nicht dein Thread bei dem du dir dann aussuchen kannst mit wem du diskutierst und mit wem nicht.

Also es ist jetzt wieder alles so wie vorher, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe? Char´s alle noch da und so? Also war dein Account im Prinzip nur kurzzeitig eingefroren, weil das mit der Zahlung ungeklärt war...


----------



## dd2ren (5. August 2012)

Wow Account war eingefroren und der Jahrespass war weg und Diablo 3 war weg, wie ich es am Anfang schon sagte.

Der hat alles wieder hergestellt und alles ist auch wieder da.


----------



## Rebell87 (5. August 2012)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Wow Account war eingefroren und der Jahrespass war weg und Diablo 3 war weg, wie ich es am Anfang schon sagte.
> 
> Der hat alles wieder hergestellt und alles ist auch wieder da.



Ah ja, versteh ich das nu richtig? Du hast bei Blizzard angerufen um den Jahrespass zu reaktivieren, den du ja nicht weiter bezahlt hast, weil du keinen Bock mehr auf WoW hattest. Du hast den nu also nur wieder aktiviert um weiter Diablo 3 spielen zu können, und hast dich dazu verpflichtet den jahrespass bis zum Ende zu bezahlen? Dir ist schon klar, das es nu bis zum 07.01.2013 noch mal 65 Euro sind die su da zahlst oder? Und da du ja wie es scheint keine lust mehr auf WoW hast (warscheinlich bis MOP Release) schmeisst du also freiwillig Geld in den Schredder?

Nu mal ernsthaft, wundert sich bei sowas noch wer, warum viele WoW User für Dumm halten und sich über sie lustig machen? O.o


----------



## Dagonzo (5. August 2012)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Hast du noch nie unwichtige Sachen nach 2 Monaten vergessen?


Wenn es um Geld geht, ist das nie eine unwichtige Sache! Egal ob es sich dabei um 10 oder 1.000 Euro handelt. Bei Geld hört der Spaß auf.


----------



## Tikume (5. August 2012)

Vergessen kann man schonmal was. Wer mal die Bank gewechselt hat, kennt das vielleicht 

Bedenklicher fand ich mehr die Überlegung halt einfach nicht zu zahlen da Diablo3 ja schon durchgespeilt ist und Wow gerade nicht interessiert. Allerdings hat er sich ja noch drum gekümmert.


----------



## Diclonii (5. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wenn du dafür zu alt bist dann ruf doch lieber gleich bei Blizz an, anstatt hier wie ein 12 jähriger aus der Haut zu fahren und dich aufzuregen wenn dir jemand nicht glaubt, bzw. dir vorwirft nicht die (ganze) Wahrheit zu sagen, danach sah es nunmal aus.
> Und ein Forum ist zum diskutieren da, für jeden der das gerne möchte. Nur weil du hier ein Thema startest ist das nicht dein Thread bei dem du dir dann aussuchen kannst mit wem du diskutierst und mit wem nicht.



Trägt natürlich auch super zur Diskussion bei wenn erstmal zwei Leute auftauchen und ihn als Lügner anprangen, dann noch mit dem Glauben Blizzard wäre überirdisch und fehlerfrei. 

Schade das ich es jetzt erst lese, nen Freund von mir ist genau das selbe passiert. Ich hatte ihm auch geraten direkt anzurufen, da sowas von Blizzard eigentlich nicht abgesehen war, aber Fehler passieren halt und per Tel. Kundenservice lässt sich sowas am ehesten klären.


----------



## myadictivo (6. August 2012)

Rebell87 schrieb:


> Ah ja, versteh ich das nu richtig? Du hast bei Blizzard angerufen um den Jahrespass zu reaktivieren, den du ja nicht weiter bezahlt hast, weil du keinen Bock mehr auf WoW hattest. Du hast den nu also nur wieder aktiviert um weiter Diablo 3 spielen zu können, und hast dich dazu verpflichtet den jahrespass bis zum Ende zu bezahlen? Dir ist schon klar, das es nu bis zum 07.01.2013 noch mal 65 Euro sind die su da zahlst oder? Und da du ja wie es scheint keine lust mehr auf WoW hast (warscheinlich bis MOP Release) schmeisst du also freiwillig Geld in den Schredder?
> 
> Nu mal ernsthaft, wundert sich bei sowas noch wer, warum viele WoW User für Dumm halten und sich über sie lustig machen? O.o



er hat doch seit dem jahrespass 180 tage wow gespielt und wenn er mit mop wieder mal reinschnuppert hats sich doch finanziell gelohnt. außerdem hätte er sonst d3 neu kaufen dürfen..
aber wow spieler sind alle dumm


----------



## Blub Bekifft (6. August 2012)

Trotzdem legt man drauf.


----------



## dd2ren (6. August 2012)

Rebell87 schrieb:


> Ah ja, versteh ich das nu richtig? Du hast bei Blizzard angerufen um den Jahrespass zu reaktivieren, den du ja nicht weiter bezahlt hast, weil du keinen Bock mehr auf WoW hattest. Du hast den nu also nur wieder aktiviert um weiter Diablo 3 spielen zu können, und hast dich dazu verpflichtet den jahrespass bis zum Ende zu bezahlen? Dir ist schon klar, das es nu bis zum 07.01.2013 noch mal 65 Euro sind die su da zahlst oder? Und da du ja wie es scheint keine lust mehr auf WoW hast (warscheinlich bis MOP Release) schmeisst du also freiwillig Geld in den Schredder?
> 
> Nu mal ernsthaft, wundert sich bei sowas noch wer, warum viele WoW User für Dumm halten und sich über sie lustig machen? O.o



Ich wollte es ja ni unbedingt aber da man hier als Lügner hingestellt wurde von mehreren wollte ich die nur eines besseren belehren auch wenn es was kostet.
Außerdem hatte ich in D3 über 350 Std Spielzeit und 4 Mio Gold die ich dann doch nicht einfach so verlieren wollte denn wer weis wie d3 noch so wird.

Und nochmal , ich habe nicht einfach so nicht bezahlt sondern habe es vergessen! Zudem kommt noch das meine Mutter vor einem Monat einen Schlaganfall hatte und ich nicht zocken konnte weil ich genug zu tun hatte, also glaubt einem endlich mal das man es vergessen hat denn es nervt einfach nur. War ja nur 1 Monat und nicht 4 Monate die ich nicht bezahlt habe!

Ist das im Buffed-Forum normal das man hier so runtergemacht wird? Aus anderen Foren kenne ich sowas nicht.


----------



## Hexer1975 (6. August 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich behauptest einen Jahrespass ohne Abo abgeschlossen zu haben, dann lügst du.
> ...



Den Jahrespass kann man auch mit Gametimecards "abzahlen" und die sind ja kein Abo im herkömmlichen Sinne. Der Jahrespass ist einfach eine Verpflichtung 12 Monate das Spiel aktiv zu halten.


----------



## Rebell87 (6. August 2012)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Ich wollte es ja ni unbedingt aber da man hier als Lügner hingestellt wurde von mehreren wollte ich die nur eines besseren belehren auch wenn es was kostet.
> Außerdem hatte ich in D3 über 300 Std Spielzeit und 4 Mio Gold die ich dann doch nicht einfach so verlieren wollte denn wer weis wie d3 noch so wird.
> 
> Und nochmal , ich habe nicht einfach so nicht bezahlt sondern habe es vergessen! Zudem kommt noch das meine Mutter vor einem Monat einen Schlaganfall hatte und ich nicht zocken konnte weil ich genug zu tun hatte, also glaubt einem endlich mal das man es vergessen hat denn es nervt einfach nur. War ja nur 1 Monat und nicht 4 Monate die ich nicht bezahlt habe!
> ...




Du gibst ernsthaft sinnlos Geld aus wegen gesichtslosen niemanden in nem Forum? Obendrein in der Forensparte, wo es um ein Blizzard Spiel geht? Und das nur um par Leuten in dem Forum was zu beweisen? O.o 

Ernsthaft, für das Geld, was du nu wegen diesen Unsinn ausm Fenster geworfen hast bzw noch wirst hättest du lieber bei nem Discounter billiges Hundefutter kaufen und nem Tierheim spenden können, da wäre das Geld wesentlich besser investiert gewesen...


----------



## dd2ren (6. August 2012)

Naja, aber ich schau dann eben auch ab und zu mal wieder bei wow rein , vielleicht mach ich ja mal bisl weiter ^^ Aber mir war die investierte Zeit in D3 zu schade.

Die 13 Euro im Monat tun mir nicht weh weswegen das jetzt nicht so schlimm ist ^^ dann bestelle ich eben 1x weniger beim Pizzadienst ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. August 2012)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Den Jahrespass kann man auch mit Gametimecards "abzahlen" und die sind ja kein Abo im herkömmlichen Sinne. Der Jahrespass ist einfach eine Verpflichtung 12 Monate das Spiel aktiv zu halten.



Bezahlen schon, aber zum Abschluss musste man (eigentlich) seine Kontodaten / Kreditkartendaten hinterlegen, damit sie dann das Geld von da einziehen können.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (6. August 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bezahlen schon, aber zum Abschluss musste man (eigentlich) seine Kontodaten / Kreditkartendaten hinterlegen, damit sie dann das Geld von da einziehen können.



Genaus so ist es steht alles hier drin.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/2868798586

Zitiere noch den Abschnitt momemt bitte.......

.......hier

*F: Aber ihr habt doch gesagt, dass ich Gamecards benutzen kann um die 12 Monate zu bezahlen?
A*: Das könnt ihr tun, jedoch muss ein Abonnement mit einer wiederkehrenden Zahlung hinterlegt sein, damit garantiert wird, dass während der 12 Monate dauerhaft Spielzeit auf dem Account ist. So lange eine Gamecard aktiv ist, wird kein Geld von eurer Kreditkarte oder eurem Bankkonto abgezogen. Sofern ihr also genügend Gamecards hinzufügt habt, wird eure Kreditkarte oder euer Bankkonto nicht belastet.


Ich Denke die Frage wäre hiermit geklärt oder?


----------



## dd2ren (6. August 2012)

Ja bis auf Ausnahmen wie bei mir.   

Da ging es auch ohne Kontodaten und KK. 

Laut Blizzard wurden die aus einem unersichtlichen Grund von den entfernt oder von mir etc. 

Die wussten es auch nicht. Aber scheint wohl am Anfang auch so gewesen zu sein,das mein Konto hinterlegt war, bis es dann weg war ^^
Seine Vermutung war das ich mit der ersten GTC wohl meine Kontodaten entfernt habe, was bei einem Jahrespass eigentlich nicht gehen sollte aber bei mir wohl ging. 

Ich weiß zwar nichts davon aber entweder haben die die entfernt oder ich, jedenfalls lief der Jahrespass ohne weitere Kontodaten und KK.


----------



## Eyora (6. August 2012)

Ich habe den Jahrespass abgeschlossen. Meine Kontodaten angegeben.
Danach habe ich sie direkt wieder gelöscht und das Abo gekündigt. Ich zahle seither ganz normal mit meinen GTC weiter. Ohne ein Abo im Rücken.
Das hat auch nie zu Problemen geführt. Noch eine Karte und der Jahrespass ist eh durch.


----------



## Krueger (6. August 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Ich habe den Jahrespass abgeschlossen. Meine Kontodaten angegeben.
> Danach habe ich sie direkt wieder gelöscht und das Abo gekündigt.


 
Dieser Bug ist bekannt. Aber von der Möglichkeit den Jahrespass ohne ein dazugehöriges Abo abzuschließen wie der TE behauptet es getan zu haben, hab ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Eyora (6. August 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Dieser Bug ist bekannt. Aber von der Möglichkeit den Jahrespass ohne ein dazugehöriges Abo abzuschließen wie der TE behauptet es getan zu haben, hab ich noch nie gehört.



Das stimmt habe ich auch nicht. Und ich habe gerade mal 2 Wochen noch das Blizzcon abgeschlossen.


----------



## dd2ren (6. August 2012)

Ich geb es auf, hier werden keine Postings gelesen und Sachen zusammen gereimt.

Mod bitte schliessen , Danke


Habe mein Problem alleine geklärt


----------

